# Gtechniq T1 a bit underwhelmed on tyres?



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

Wondering what your thoughts/experiences are on t1? I got some as I fancied something different. Been using meguiars endurance tyre gel for the last two years and barely 1/4 through it. 

First coat on the tyres I applied t1 using a microfibre applicator which I didn't like too much. I then used a new sponge applicator. This was better but i then applied it onto the applicator I use for the megs and this finally gave me a finish comparable to megs. 

I then tried it on trim. This is where I do like this stuff. It goes on nice, and leaves a satin dry to the touch finish. 

What's your experiences of this stuff?

Rick.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Pretty similar to yours Rick, felt really let down by the shine of this product, you can layer to up the shine but why when others don't need to.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I like Gtechniq products however I found that T1 didn't last all the long on my tyres so went back to my regular and haven't been tempted to look else where save for z16


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It does depend on the make of tyre how well T1 looks. I really like it on my Michelin F1s but it wasn't that great on the Continentals. I get a really deep look on the F1s with just one coat and it does last.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

As above it really does depend on the tyres. I've come across a couple of cars where the T1 doesn't appear to do anything. 
I've used T1 for years and though I didn't get on with T2 I find T1 lasts quite a while and the benefit of T1 in applying layers is if you want a nice lustre then use one coat, want more gloss, then add another layer. 
There are few products in my regular routine that have never left once in my bag and T1 is one of them.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> It does depend on the make of tyre how well T1 looks. I really like it on my Michelin F1s but it wasn't that great on the Continentals. I get a really deep look on the F1s with just one coat and it does last.


They're Goodyear Eagle F1's not Michelin F1's :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> They're Goodyear Eagle F1's not Michelin F1's :thumb:


Of course they are. I know that ! 

Oops got Michelins stuck in my head for some reason


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Interesting I've got continentals!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have Continental tyres and can say most if not all tyre dressings fail very quickly on them. 

Gonz.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't tend to use it on my tyres but I find it gives a great finish on my mud flaps and the plastic black rear diffuser only Leon. I haven't found anything that gives such a good even finish.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I like it on my tyres.

As with anything to do with cars and longevity, preparation can play a part.
Degrease / APC the tyres and give them a good scrub before applying.

I put 1 coat on mine and they last good few weeks before dulling off.
To be fair - I have Gtechniq T1 and Megs Endurance Gel too 

T1 tends to repel a bit better but there isn't a massive difference in the pair I don't think.
Though with 1 coat of T1 you can get that nice factory fresh, satin finish whereas the Megs tends to be full gloss straight away.

Its nice on trim but can streak if you don't buff it when its dried.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

recently purchased this after using sonax before for a while, its certainly no where near as glossy but as above leaves a nice factory satin finish, it does seem to last longer and clean better than the sonax.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I love T1 on my continentals one coat lasted well. I have used Gyeon Tire and Slickrims Spray on my Pirelli love both but the three mentioned are my favourite tyre dressing


----------



## rik220 (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm using it on Goodyear F1's. What do you all use to apply it? I used a sponge applicator.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a Megs foam applicator.


----------

